# Remote Coding Positions



## ysheryllangston (Dec 19, 2013)

A hospital in Phoenix AZ has several positions open for Remote coders. 

Please call 602-595-0937


----------



## blev4341 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Sheryl*

Thank you for the heads up on the remote positions.  I called and talked to Mr. Osgood.  They need more people like you that goes out of their way to help others to get a position working from home.  That is the main reason that I became a certified medical coder and  so that I could have the chance to work from home after retiring from my job.  Thank you!

Gloria Blevens, cpc


----------



## Sukumaran (Dec 27, 2013)

*Remote Coding jobs*

Hi,

Is there remote job opening for certified coders in India. If so let me know, I'm interested to apply for the position.

Thank You.


----------



## nkroche (Dec 27, 2013)

*remote coding*

Hi yes thanks for the tip.  Do you know what type of coding they are looking for inpatient/outpatient hospital, physician? I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 30, 2013)

nklynch said:


> Hi yes thanks for the tip.  Do you know what type of coding they are looking for inpatient/outpatient hospital, physician? I appreciate the info!!!



The message above says to call the number.


----------

